# Quick question



## kb2012 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good Afternoon,

First off, if this is in the wrong board I apologize. Please move it to the correct board. 

I have been dealing with tattoo issues with the Marine Corps for two years now. I had a tattoo on my collarbone that was disqualifying due to its placement (considered neck under policy). We put in a waiver for it and it got denied. 

I proceeded to get this specific tattoo lasered off, and it is no longer there. According to policy, any previous tattoos that have since been removed must be documented via waiver. We put in another waiver package and this time it got denied. My OSO told me this:

- They don't like the tattoo on your forearm so they denied it
- A new tattoo policy is coming out soon and they want all waivers resubmitted when it comes out

The tattoo I have on my forearm can be completely covered by one hand (per policy). Of course, none of my tattoos are prejudicial to good order etc.

What I am asking is in your opinion, is my OSO blowing smoke and am I wasting my time? I am having a hard time understanding why they could deny my tattoo waiver on account of another tattoo that is within policy. On his part, those statements seem to be contradictory. I want to know if I should start considering other ways to serve my country. 

Respectfully,
Kevin B.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like fuck fuck games to me. "waiver for a removed tattoo" what the hell for?


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 10, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Sounds like fuck fuck games to me. "waiver for a removed tattoo" what the hell for?



Well that's just what my application says. It seems to match the old policy of 2007 but not the amplification of 2010. I don't understand it either. The tattoo screening form is on pages 21 and 22 of the form below. Item 9 outlines it.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2016)

They don't like the tattoo on your forearm because they saw it in your waiver package regarding your lasered-off neck tattoo, and denied you. Correct?


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> They don't like the tattoo on your forearm because they saw it in your waiver package regarding your lasered-off neck tattoo, and denied you. Correct?


Correct.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Is removing the other tattoo an issue for you? Can you get a clarification that if you remove the forearm tat, that you will get the required wavier? Have you looked at other branches of the armed forces?

If you're dead set on being a Marine Officer, and get the waiver with removal of the forearm tattoo, I would speculate that would be your best option.


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 10, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Is removing the other tattoo an issue for you? Can you get a clarification that if you remove the forearm tat, that you will get the required wavier? Have you looked at other branches of the armed forces?
> 
> If you're dead set on being a Marine Officer, and get the waiver with removal of the forearm tattoo, I would speculate that would be your best option.



Getting it removed isn't a big deal for me, but it's got me wondering where does it stop? Am I going to submit another waiver and hear back "Oh well we don't like something else." They said they can't guarantee me approval or grant me some sort of conditional waiver in order to get it lasered off. 

I'm pretty set on joining the Marines, but at the end of the day just want to serve my country. I spoke with Army recruiter yesterday about submitting an OCS packet and he left a bad taste in my mouth. He couldn't even read, didn't know how to use the computer, didn't have any of the forms he was supposed to have, and told me not to expect him to do much of anything for me. I don't expect him to coddle me like some 17 y/o recruit but I expected he would at least answer questions I have about specific forms. His answer to everything was "Umm you can just Google it."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 10, 2016)

kb2012 said:


> Getting it removed isn't a big deal for me, but it's got me wondering where does it stop? Am I going to submit another waiver and hear back "Oh well we don't like something else." They said they can't guarantee me approval or grant me some sort of conditional waiver in order to get it lasered off.
> 
> I'm pretty set on joining the Marines, but at the end of the day just want to serve my country. I spoke with Army recruiter yesterday about submitting an OCS packet and he left a bad taste in my mouth. He couldn't even read, didn't know how to use the computer, didn't have any of the forms he was supposed to have, and told me not to expect him to do much of anything for me. I don't expect him to coddle me like some 17 y/o recruit but I expected he would at least answer questions I have about specific forms. His answer to everything was "Umm you can just Google it."



Fucking Army. 

Dude don't judge the Army on that dumbass. I would talk with the recruiting station NCOIC, or see a different recruiter all together. 

That said, if you can't get an answer from the Marines on something this stupid after 2 years of trying, I think I would tell them to fuck off. But that's just me...

Either way good luck to you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2016)

Typically when I see threads like this, somewhere about the 2nd page the OP will say something like, "oh yeah, they are also holding the fact that I murdered my gramma and kept her as a sex slave against me!"

So I have to ask....Anything other than the tats that the Corps or Army might be squeamish about in your background?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2016)

When is the new policy supposed to come out? If it's gonna be soon, I'd resubmit. But don't hold your life up for it. And I'd wait to read the new regs before paying for laser removal...just my 2


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Typically when I see threads like this, somewhere about the 2nd page the OP will say something like, "oh yeah, they are also holding the fact that I murdered my gramma and kept her as a sex slave against me!"
> 
> So I have to ask....Anything other than the tats that the Corps or Army might be squeamish about in your background?


Need a drug waiver for one time marijuana use, other than that no; no ticket waivers, no medical waivers etc.


----------



## kb2012 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> When is the new policy supposed to come out? If it's gonna be soon, I'd resubmit. But don't hold your life up for it. And I'd wait to read the new regs before paying for laser removal...just my 2


The story was published on MarineCorpsTimes on the 21st of January stating 30 days, which is the same as what my recruiter told me. Hopefully any day now.


----------

